

Teen Entrepreneur Jaylen Bledsoe Worth $3.5M - davidsmith8900
http://news.msn.com/videos/?ap=True&videoid=a77d76a9-4dfd-49b7-5c71-ee2b71b14bfb&ap=true&from=en-us_msnhp

======
davidsmith8900
Blog ~> [http://jaylenbledsoe.com/](http://jaylenbledsoe.com/)

Corporate Website ~>
[http://bledsoetechnologies.com/](http://bledsoetechnologies.com/)

Twitter ~>
[https://twitter.com/JaylenBledsoe](https://twitter.com/JaylenBledsoe)

------
davidsmith8900
\- I hope and pray he keeps up the good work and stay out of trouble.

